# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > منتدى الالبومات الكامله >  البوم كاظم الساهر لا تزيديه لوعه Mp3 2011 , تحميل استماع البوم لا تزيديه لوعة كاظم

## دموع الغصون

اغاني كاظم الساهر mp3 جديد البوم لا تزيديه لوعه , البوم كاظم الساهر الجديد 2011 لا تزيديه لوعه , كلمات البوم كاظم الساهر الجديد 2011 لا تزيديه لوعه , اغاني كاظم الساهر الجديده 2011 لا تزيديه لوعه , تحميل اغاني البوم كاظم الساهر الجديد 2011 لا تزيديه لوعه , استماع اغاني البوم كاظم الساهر الجديد 2011 لا تزيديه لوعه , اغاني لا تزيديه لوعه كاظم الساهر mp3 , كاظم الساهر جديد جدا اخر البوم 2011 لا تزيديه لوعه , صور كاظم الساهر , اخبار كاظم الساهر , كليب كاظم الساهر كليبات , حفلة كاظم الساهر حفلات , موقع كاظم الساهر .

صورة البوم كاظم الساهر الجديد 2011 لا تزيديه لوعه , بوستر البوم كاظم الساهر الجديد 2011 لا تزيديه لوعه .



الاغاني نسخه اصليه

1- اغنية اثاري الزعل كاظم الساهر Mp3 تحميل استماع اضغط هنا 

2- اغنية دلع النساء كاظم الساهر Mp3 تحميل استماع اضغط هنا

3- اغنية الحب كاظم الساهر Mp3 تحميل استماع اضغط هنا

4- اغنية توصلني معك كاظم الساهر Mp3 " السور " تحميل استماع اضغط هنا

5- اغنية جالسه لوحدك كاظم الساهر Mp3 تحميل استماع اضغط هنا

6- اغنية حيارى يا زمن كاظم الساهر Mp3 تحميل استماع اضغط هنا

7- اغنية خلاص اليوم كاظم الساهر Mp3 تحميل استماع اضغط هنا

8- اغنية لا تزيديه لوعه كاظم الساهر Mp3 تحميل استماع اضغط هنا

9- اغنية ما احبك بعد كاظم الساهر Mp3 تحميل استماع اضغط هنا

10- اغنية مرت على بالي كاظم الساهر Mp3 تحميل استماع اضغط هنا

11- اغنية ماذا بعد كاظم الساهر Mp3 تحميل استماع اضغط هنا

12- اغنية ابو العيون السود كاظم الساهر Mp3 تحميل استماع اضغط هنا

13- اغنية يا سيدي المحترم كاظم الساهر Mp3 تحميل استماع اضغط هنا

------------------------------------------------------------

كلمات البوم كاظم الساهر الجديد 2011 لا تزيديه لوعه :

------------------------------------------------------------

كلمات اغنية توصلني معك كاظم الساهر

قالت توصلني معك لأول السور
نص الطريق امشي معي كان بتخاف
دامك تشوف الدرب مظلم ومهجور
لاتلتفت ياقرة العين لخلاف
من صاحب القمرة ولوخاف معذور
حتى بظلام الليل نورك بينشاف
أخاف أنا من ظلم شهادة الزور
وأنا أدري إن قلوبنا بيض ونظاف

------------------------------------------------------------

كلمات اغنية حيارى يازمن كاظم الساهر

حيارى .. سهارى .. حيارى سهارى سهارى
حيارى يازمن .. سهارى يازمن
نسأل ومافيش جواب .. دي حياة دي ولاانتحال
رسينا يازمن .. ورينا يازمن
سنين واحنا في مكاننا .. لاراحة وأمان
من يوم ماشافت عيوننا نور الحياة
والنور يجري .. يجري 
ونجري وراه بظلمة وطريق مهجور
عايزين راحة بال 
بيوتنا بعيوننا منفى .. عشرتنا من غير ألفة
نغني وقلوبنا تبكي .. نضحك وعيوننا خايفه
متجمعين واحنا سارحين برا المكان
حيارى .. سهارى .. حيارى سهارى سهارى

------------------------------------------------------------

كلمات اغنية ابوس الايد كاظم الساهر

أبوس الإيد .. أبوس الراس 
أبوس الذوق .. والاحساس
هو انتي ياعمر العمر عندك حاجة ماتنباس ؟
أشوفك في ظلام الليل .. أشوفك جالسة لوحدك
تحتضني قميصي بشوق .. ودمعة وبسمة في خدك
وكفيتي ووفيتي يا أم بيتي وتاج الراس 
نسيتي من زعلنا يوم .. نسيتي دمعة عيونك
لو طال الزعل يومين .. يمكن تجن جنونك
أنا مثلك و أنام الليل .. مثل ظلك يا أغلى الناس
ابوس الايد وابوس الراس .. ابوس الايد والاحساس
هو انتي ياعمر العمر .. عندك حاجة ماتنباس ؟

------------------------------------------------------------

كلمات اغنية أثاري الزعل كاظم الساهر

أثاري الزعل .. أثاري الزعل
أثاري الزعل حلو بشكل .. كل يوم راحة زعل
ليلة أمس مثل الملك تراضيني واتدلل 
سمّعتني من أحلى الغزل .. واهدتني جمرات القبل
ليله ولابشهر العسل منها ولا أجمل
تغفى على هذا الحضن .. تتمايل وتشكي لي
ودمعة بدلع فوق الجفن .. مابللت منديلي
خليني مرة بالسنة أعيش بطفولة وولدنة
أتدلل شويه أنا وهيّ اللي تتوسل
تدرين ياعمر العمر ماكو بغلاتك انتي
تشتعل أنفاسي جمر لو شفتك تنهدتي
روحي إلك صحتي إلك .. بأحلى دلال مدللك
أحلف أبد ما أزعلك .. التوبة راح أعقل

------------------------------------------------------------

كلمات اغنية أبو العيون السود كاظم الساهر

والله ماطلعت شمسٌ ولاغربت الا وحبك مقرون بأنفاسي
ولا جلست الى قوم أحدثهم الا وانت حديثي بين جلاسي
ولاهممت بشرب الماء من ظمأ الا رأيت خيالاً منك في الكآس
ولو قدرت على الاتيان جئتكم سعيًا على الوجه أو مشيًا على الرأس

عيني يابو عيون السود روحي يابو عيون السود
آآهـ ياللي بجمالك ماموجود 

خليتني بآهـ وآهـ .. موحلوة منك والله
إنت الذي أتمناه .. وأفرشلك الأرض ورود

خل الغزل صبح وليل
ليش انت ياعمري بخيل ؟
احضني أنا صبري قليل 
روحي ونبض قلبي شهود

------------------------------------------------------------

كلمات اغنية الحب كاظم الساهر

الحب الحب الحب 
يذل يعل يرجع الشايب شاب يشيب الشاب 
يدوخ الكل .. ويخلي الصحراء ورد وفل 

والله وصحيح الحب جميل .. والله والله 
اسأل قلبي وتلقى دليل .. والله والله
صاير مايدق الا بأمرك .. فز من صدري ونام بصدرك
بس انطيني شوي من صبرك .. تدري المغرم صبره قليل

خلك ساكن جوّا ضلوعي 
يمكن تهتم بموضوعي
تنزل مثل النار دموعي
وانت دموعك مَيّه تسيل

أنا رقّة وحنيّه استاهل
من عندك يابدري الكامل
هنيالك تضحك وتجامل
ليلك ساعة وليلي طويــل

------------------------------------------------------------

كلمات اغنية ياسيدي المحترم كاظم الساهر

ياسيدي المحترم 
قلبي معاك انظلم
من بعد ما انت حبيب
أصبحت ليّه غريب
وبكل احترام أقولك حرام
ياسيدي المحترم

ياسيدي ماقدر أنا
على الجفا وكثر العنا
أنا عطيت اللي تبيه
واللي قدرت والله عليه
وادفع ثمن هذا الألم 
وبكل احترام أقولك حرام
ياسيدي المحترم

ياسيدي كلك نظر
ذبلت عيوني من السهر
ياسيدي قلي رضيت 
ياسيدي والله انتهيت
انت الخصم وانت الحكم
وبكل احترام أقلك حرام
ياسيدي المحترم

------------------------------------------------------------

كلمات اغنية لاتزيديه لوعة كاظم الساهر

لاتزيديه لوعة واسمعيه اذا اشتكى ساعة البَين
وخاف الرحيل يوم اللقــاء
الوداع الحزين شدّي ذراعيك عليـه 
على الأسى والشقى .. لا لاتزيديه لوعة

لاتزيديه لوعــة 
فهو يلقاك لينسى لديك بعض اكتئابه
لا لا لا .. لاتزيديه لوعــة 
قرّبي مقلتيكِ من وجهه الذاوي 
ترَي في الشحوب سرّ انتحابه
وانظري في جبينهِ صرخة اليأسِ
وأيام غابرٍ من شبابه
لهفةٌ تسرق الخُطى بين جفنيه 
وحلمٌ يموت في أهدابه 

حدثي .. حدثيه عن ذلك الكوخ
وراء النخيل بين الروابي
حلم أيامه الطوال الكئيبات
فلاتحرميه حُلم الشبابِ

أوهميه بأنه سوف يلقاك 
على النهر تحت ستر الضباب
وأضيئي الشموع في ذلك الكوخ
وإن كان كلّـه من ســـرابِ

كلما ضجّ شاكيًا في ذراعيك انتهاء الهوى
صرخــتِ انتهارًا
فارتمى أين يرتمي صدره المملوء حُزنًا
وحيرةً وانتظارًا 
واغضبي وادفعيه عن صدرك القاسي 
وارخي على هواه الستارا .

------------------------------------------------------------

كلمات اغنية خلاص اليوم كاظم الساهر

خلاص اليوم أريد أوضع نهاية حد لمأساتي
خلاص اليوم أقول بلا أسف كل اعترافاتي
خلاص اليوم .. خلاص اليوم

شعوري إنتَ تجاهلته
حنيني بالرخص بعته
غلط والله .. غلط وياك
كل خطوة بحياتي 

خلاص اليوم لاتسكت 
ولامن لومي تتهرب
واذا قصدك تعاندني 
إلك نجم السماء أقرب
تعال بجرأة واجهني
بشعوري الخافي صارحني
ولاتتركني بين أحزاني وأفكاري وقراراتي

------------------------------------------------------------

كلمات اغنية ماحبك بعد كاظم الساهر

لاتزعل أنا أمزح
شوق اللـ بالقلب يفضح
أنا مثل الطفل أفرح
اذا تضحك يامحبوبي
تعال واغفى في صدري
أشمّ عطرك تشمّ عطري
حلاة الهوى ياعمري
لمّا اثنينا نذوب

ماريدك بعد روح ماحبك بعد روح
ماشيلك وسط عيني .. بس بالقلب والروح
ما ألمسك ولا لمسة .. ولا أهمسلك ولاهمسة
لسّا ماشفت لسّا .. شمخبيتلك الروح

لاتزعل أنا أمزح
الشوق اللـ بالقلب يفضح
أنا مثل الطفل أفرح
اذا تضحك يامحبوب
تعال اغفى على صدري
أشمّ عطرك تشمّ عطري
حلاة الهوى ياعمري
لمّا اثنينا نذوب

ياللي نارك الجنة يالله الليلة نتهنّى
خلّ الكحل والحنّا والحُمرة على الشفة
ياويلي يانظراتك .. يابسماتك ياهمساتك
شقد حلوة يالمساتك لما ع الصدر تغفى

------------------------------------------------------------

كلمات اغنية دلع النساء كاظم الساهر

ما الحلُّ ؟
الله من دلع النساء وكيدهن
ومن جنونك ياحياتي 
ما الحل يامشكلة يامدللة ما الحل ؟
ما الحل يامشاغبة يامتعبة ما الحل ؟
تتسرعين فتغضبين فتندمين فتطلبين مغازلاتي

محبوبتي , أنتِ الشجر وأنا المطر
لولا جميل عناقنا ماكان في الدنيا ثمر
نحن بأحلى مكان وثالثنا الحنان
من أين يأتي النوم ؟
همسٌ يذيب الصدر ووسادة كالجمر
من أين يأتي النوم ؟

الله من دلع النساء وكيدهن
ومن جنونك ياحياتي
الله من كرم النساء وفضلهن
على افتعال المكشلاتِ

------------------------------------------------------------

كلمات اغنية حبيبتي مرّت كاظم الساهر

حبيبتي مرّت على بالي اليوم 


وقفت تقديرٍ لها يوم مرّت

جابت لي الفرحة وأنا كنت مهموم


الظاهر انها عن علومي تحرّت

وفراقها كوّن في خفّاقي غيوم


أمطارها على الفيافي لامرّت

تنبت من الأزهار ماكان معدوم


وتسرّ نفسٍ من زمن ما استسرّت

في حبّها حسادي تكثر اللّوم


وهي ورا عوج الضلوع استقرّت

أحلم بها واطيح في النوم واقوم


فرحان لكن فرحتي ما استمرّت

إلَى صحيت أعاتب الحظ وألوم


الأيام والأيام منها تبرّت

الهجر طعنة خاين بسيف مسموم


نفسه على فعل الخيانة تضرّت

ومن يحرم من العشق يعيش محروم


كم روح من قلّ الوصال استضرّت

لاجيت أنام النفس ماتعشق النوم


حاولت أقنعها لكنها أصرّت

تبغى حبيبة قلبي الغالية دوم


تمرّ في بالي و أوقف لامرّت

------------------------------------------------------------

كلمات اغنية ماذا بعد ؟ كاظم الساهر

وماذا بعد وماذا بعد ؟
سكين غدرك في الحشى تتربعُ
سلمت يداك بقدر ما أتوجعُ
حذّرتُ قلبي من هواكَ وناره
لكن قلبي لايرى أو يسمعُ

مازلتُ أحلمُ أن أعانق وجهه 
والعين من ذكراه شوقًا تدمعُ
اللهُ ما أقوى اشتياقه ذلّني
وسهامه في رسم جُرحي تبدعُ
ياقلبُ قد ضاقت عليك الأضلعُ
بين الجراح جعلتنا نتسكّعُ
ماذا بعد .. ماذا بعد ؟

ستجيأني بعد الأوان مُعزيًّا
وأنا قتيلكَ هل عزاؤك ينفعُ ؟
ماذا بعد ؟ لاشئ شكرًا قاتلي 
من يشتري حبًا عذابًا يَدفعُ
ياقلبُ قد ضاقت عليك الأضلعُ
بين الجراح جعلتنا نتسكّعُ
ماذا بعد ؟ ماذا بعد ؟

----------


## (dodo)

حلوووووووو كتير عجبني هالالبوم 
مشكووووورة دموع الغصون

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

شكرا على الموضوع دموع الغصون ..

تقبلي مروري  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كاظم رائع صدقا أعشقه  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورين جميعاً على المرور العطر 
أتمنى للجميع الفائدة

----------

